# is it safe to use soy protein powder during pregnancy?



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I like to make milkshakes and smoothies and add soy protein powder to them to beef up my protein intake. Is this still okay to do while pregnant?

Thanks!


----------



## mamaonthefarm (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I like to make milkshakes and smoothies and add soy protein powder to them to beef up my protein intake. Is this still okay to do while pregnant?

Thanks!









Hi,
I wouldn't. I used to be a big soy consumer (especially during my 1st pregnancy -- my poor baby!) and had soy-related health problems (not an allergy but healthy problems from the things that are in modern, unfermented soy). I've been off soy for about 4 years now, and the health problems have ceased (I will, though, consume fermented soy like tempeh, etc., which seems fine). Go to www.westonaprice.org and click on "soy alert" or some label that sounds like that and you will find lots of information about the possibilites of the dangers of soy.

Good luck, mama!


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

I have been. I know lots of women who do, as long as they don't have any other soy-related health problems. And my provider has not told me not to.

I'm supposed to be getting around 150 grams of protein a day, and without soy protein powder (smoothies, shakes, supplementing) I wouldn't be getting near that much.


----------



## mamavegan (Nov 30, 2006)

I get plenty of soy and have my entire pregnancy. My OB is aware and has no issues with it.

I wouldn't trust a word from weston a price!!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I am so confused on this issue as well. I have a friend who is VERY into Weston A. Price's teachings. She raises goats, she and her family drink a lot of raw goat milk and yogurt, eat plenty of various meats and fresh butter, and will not touch soy products. She gave me a "Soy Alert" pamphlet to look over and I've read a lot of info on the website as well. Her kids are super vibrant and healthy.

My midwife on the other hand, is a vegan....and while she doesn't try to convert me to veganism, I do respect her as an herbalist and nutritionist and I believe that she really knows her stuff. In her opinion, soy products are alright in moderation (although she prefers that I use *rice protein powder* for my smoothies).

I don't want to spark a big off-topic debate here







: , but I get so confused. Both my pro-animal product / anti-soy friend AND my vegan midwife seem so knowlegeable and healthy, I can't help but wonder who's right? Or are they both right in some ways? Is the Weston A. Price foundation's research on the harmful effects of soy reputable?







:

I'll definitely be lurking - I'd like to hear more on this topic as well.


----------



## zek_grrl (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't really like/trust soy based products ... but that just a personal thing.

That being said I have protein powder everyday - about 60-70 gms of it, mine is milk based- aimed at the same thing beefing up my prtoen intake. I spoke to a dietician at work who said that it doesn't matter where you get your protein from your body can't tell the difference if its from a steak or protein powder. She then said she sees people who have particular disorders that mean they HAVE to get their protein from the powdered form - they have no difficulties with their pregnancies.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I like to make milkshakes and smoothies and add soy protein powder to them to beef up my protein intake. Is this still okay to do while pregnant?

Thanks!









Without getting into the soy debate again (just did that a couple days ago on the Nutrition and Good Eating forum) I'd just like to suggest that if you can afford it, maybe try hemp protein powder in your smoothies instead. It has a sort-of strong flavor but I really, really like it and it's got the ideal ratio of Omega Essential Fatty Acids 3-6-9. Only other problem might be that I am unfamiliar with the legality of hemp products in the U.S..? (If that's where you live; I'm out-of-date on my hemp activism heheh).


----------



## JunieMoon (Apr 3, 2006)

If you are using soy, make sure it's organic or non-GMO. Rice protein powder is a better option, IMO. I did use a lot of soy protein powder for my first pregnancy, with no ill effects that I'm aware off, but this time around I've been using rice.


----------



## christyc (Mar 22, 2006)

Okay, I'm not an expert, but for me, I think they key is variety. It just seems reasonable.

I eat soy protein, but it's not the only kind of protein I'm getting. I eat eggs, nuts, beans, meats, dairy, ... I make a smoothie with fruit, yogurt, a bit of soy powder, and almonds. So it isn't JUST soy, and tons of it-- soy is just one part of my otherwise pretty well rounded protein source intake. I'm not going to demonize any one food, but I'm not going to go crazy eating any one of them either.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I used soy protein in my smoothies, and ate a variety of soy products with my son's pregnancy, and he's a very healthy little guy. No allergies, no health issues....just a healthy little boy.
I've done the same with this pregnancy as well. Variety and moderation is the key. As long as soy isn't your only source of protein, you're fine.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I do get plenty of other sources of protein, like dairy and meats...I just need to add a little more. I'm a little nauseated right now and I have a cold, so I'm not getting as much food as I need to. I'm hoping that will get better in the next couple weeks, it did with my last pregnancy.

This is just some soy protein powder that came from Walmart...I'm sure it's not organic or natural at all.

I've never heard of rice protein powder.

Where would I find the rice protein powder or an organic protein powder? Would a place like Whole Foods be a good place to look?

I'm in Texas if that matters


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh and I wanted to add, I drink maybe 1 or 2 of these smoothies/shakes a week. Not much at all









But if I can find a better powder such as rice, or even an organic soy one, that would make me feel a lot better!

I just don't know where to look! I am new to this organic/natural eating thing. We are slowly getting there, though!


----------



## JunieMoon (Apr 3, 2006)

Whole Foods will have what you are looking for. I wouldn't worry about 1-2 shakes a week that have soy in them.







All this talk about smoothies is making me crave one!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

what about a whey protein powder?? that's what i used when i was very sick at the beginning of this pg... a smoothie with whey protein (soy-free) powder.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

When I began looking into supplements I asked at WF about why someone would chose soy over whey and everyone I asked said it only made sense for those who don't eat dairy.

I am aiming for 176 g of protein daily (actually getting about 130-150) and use a protein supplement every other day. I am using Jay Robb's Whey protein. My only concern was Stevia, of which it has a small amount. I mix it with milk or plain yogurt. A single 30 g serving has 113 calories and 24 g of protein. It was the only supplement I could find without tons or sugar or artificial sweetners.

slightly ot for christyc- I find that on the days I come very close to meeting my protein goal I feel gross and miss the other foods I don't eat because I've been more focused on the protein. I also feel constipated.







This past week we were in the carribean on vaca and I sort of let go a bit and felt sooooo much better. It seems counterintuitive to eat in a way that makes me feel sick. Have you experienced this?


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

what about a whey protein powder??
I could do that too! See, yall are so helpful...I didn't even think of whey protein.

I'll go to Whole Foods this week and check out some protein powders. I'll chunk my Wally-world stuff!

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Mystic Mama (Jan 27, 2007)

First off, Many many People Realize the Dangers of Soy, take some time to do a little research and it is very easy to find Susun Weed,Sally Fallon,Gabriel Cousens is is well known that Proccesed SOY is the worst of all (protein Powder) I learned this the hard way, The Phytates in soy actually block the uptake of vitamins & minerals making it impossible to assimilate anything, With my second pregnancy I finally got smart and quit Soy I cant tell you how much more energy and Vitality I felt,I think once in a while tofu is okay and as the previous posts said fermented soy is okay because it naturally reduces the phytate levels. The bottom line is Soy products are not WHOLE FOODS specifically powders and fake meats, Those of you who think you raised your kids on it with no allergies and they are fine check their Teeth , Parents who raise their children on soy milks and etc. usually find their children have horrible caries, even when they havent been exposed to bad and other prosscesd foods. The soy can block the calcium uptake as well as while in utero cause the teeth not to calcify I experienced this with my children and I researched it and LOW and behold there is a ton of evidence. VEggie or not the bottom line is anything that is as proccessed as much as soy powder has no buisnness in a healthy diet. Whole foods means no extra ingrediants or very few, If you are Vegan you must educate yourself on Whole food and what that is, Vegan butters,and weird soy products are not healthy organic or not because they are heavily manipulated and far from their natural state. And anything SOy you buy from WALLMART is EVIL! GMO and disgusting what youll be feeding your babe is franken foods who gives a smack about how much protein, eat a pot of beans, its not quantity of protein its quality!


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

I second the hemp protein powder. Tastes really terrible IMO, but like a PP said, the Omegas are all there and there are no sweeteners in the brand I bought. The big plus is that I'm NOT constipated anymore!!!!!!! For this alone the yucky stuff is worth consuming.

Spirulina is another great source of protein and other vitamins and minerals.

I also use a rice protein powder, mostly because I already eat organic tofu and drink organic soy milk (in addition to my carnivorous consumption of milk and meat) and I just felt like our bodies (mine and the two babes) could benefit from some variety.


----------



## Maurice Yu (Oct 20, 2021)

You can eat soy protein products during pregnancy, but you should eat less. If you have any questions you don’t understand, you can check this website and ask him questions.








Soy protein supplier with more than 20 years of experience


China Foodstuff & Protein Group Co., Ltd. is an enterprise that develops and produces soy protein, with more than 20 years of experience. Since its establishment, it has continuously injected capital, and now has a registered capital of 172 million yuan. At the same time, it has also introduced...




soyproteincn.com


----------

